# Pricing Housecalls!?!



## Bluenose (9 mo ago)

OK im starting to lay the groundwork so i can leave my job!!! How much have you charged for specific jobs? how much should i charge to change a fan? or change out receptacles or other devices? how much to install electric water heaters or EV chargers? help a guy build his price sheet!!!??? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You have to start with costs, yours.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I forbid you to quit your job! The best thing anyone can do for you right now is to encourage you to learn HOW to arrive at YOUR pricing. That means you need to learn and understand THE NUMBERS. It means you need to understand some terms like billable efficiency and billable hours, total sales, direct costs, overhead, gross margins (profit) and net profit (EBIDA). 

There's a formula for getting to pricing these tasks your asking about. 

If you want, send me a PM with your email and I'll send you a spreadsheet with instructions on how to arrive at YOUR pricing. 

Bill


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

flyboy said:


> I forbid you to quit your job! The best thing anyone can do for you right now is to encourage you to learn HOW to arrive at YOUR pricing. That means you need to learn and understand THE NUMBERS. It means you need to understand some terms like billable efficiency and billable hours, total sales, direct costs, overhead, gross margins (profit) and net profit (EBIDA).
> 
> There's a formula for getting to pricing these tasks your asking about.
> 
> ...


Bill, can you send it to me too? I want to understand how aspirin in the hospital costs $225.00 per dose, but a bottle of 100 is for sale in the gift shop for $5.75
[email protected]


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

LGLS said:


> Bill, can you send it to me too? I want to understand how aspirin in the hospital costs $225.00 per dose, but a bottle of 100 is for sale in the gift shop for $5.75
> [email protected]


Easy

$5.75 x Obama care(you paying for everyone else's asprin) = $225


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

How much should I charge Amazon . com









Cost is under 15 dollars. Best book you will ever read , Unless you read the Bible


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Easy
> 
> $5.75 x Obama care(you paying for everyone else's asprin) = $225


Long before Obama care, mid 80's, hospitals were charging prices way over what the drugs cost.

Ex was in the hospital for "woman problems".

When I got the bill, sticker shock!

Asked for an itemized statement.

Hospital was charging $12.50 each for a pain killer I could buy on the black market for $1.50 or a 30 day prescription for $0.25 per pill.

A piece of 4" X 4" gauze was $10.00 and a 6" piece of tape to hold the gauze on was $2.50.

The medical industry has been ripping people off for decades.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Bluenose said:


> OK im starting to lay the groundwork so i can leave my job!!! How much have you charged for specific jobs? how much should i charge to change a fan? or change out receptacles or other devices? how much to install electric water heaters or EV chargers? help a guy build his price sheet!!!??? Thanks in advance!!


So if you develop a business plan and learn the basics of running a field service company you will find all of your answers.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

wiz1997 said:


> Long before Obama care, mid 80's, hospitals were charging prices way over what the drugs cost.
> 
> Ex was in the hospital for "woman problems".
> 
> ...


Back then the equation was: $0.25 X Medicare = $12.50. Your paying for illegals and old people aspirin.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

wiz1997 said:


> Long before Obama care, mid 80's, hospitals were charging prices way over what the drugs cost.
> 
> Ex was in the hospital for "woman problems".
> 
> ...


Nope, you are paying them for the value, and plenty of times that value is your life extension from the thing you came in for. I don't get grumbly over hospital costs. I get grumpy when customers look at a bill and say "that's so much?" 

Never mind I spent 5 hours in a hotrnhell attic and got a good shock to boot, Nevermind anybody else would have chopped up your walls big time , and I was able to get my chain drop down thru an existing hole with another cable in it half way down the inside of the wall. Or I just troubleshot your 55 year old insane motor control panel for you and got your stupid 75 horse power pump working again like it was supposed to be doing and now all your customers are happy and off your back, but all you wanna do is bitch to me about how much I'm making on the fix......... When your business would be failed completely unless I fixed it for you. Value. Hospitals are selling a value. Go get into a head on car wreck and you will understand better what I am telling you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Same story for writing code to make the machines work. Or their stupid iPad restaurant database menu and ordering front end. To me its a value. I charge large. And IDGAF what the customer "thinks" about that.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Bluenose said:


> help a guy build his price sheet!!!???


Time + Material = ???

You will have to figure out how fast you can work for the jobs you listed and get pricing from your local supplier


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Flyboy's posts have helped me run my business well so far. Only you know what earns you a respectable wage, pays the bills, and collects profit at the end of the day.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Easy
> 
> $5.75 x Obama care(you paying for everyone else's asprin) = $225


This was the price before Obamacare.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Back then the equation was: $0.25 X Medicare = $12.50. Your paying for illegals and old people aspirin.


I don’t want anyone to be sick or in pain. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> I don’t want anyone to be sick or in pain. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


Agreed,


I just want everyone to pay their fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Agreed,
> 
> 
> I just want everyone to pay their fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


Pay their fair share of watt? Pay their fair share and as in pay their own way completely 100%? Or we all chip in together into this big fund and then those who need it use it in those who don’t don’t?

Because I’m getting a little sick and tired of your hypocrisy and playing both sides of the field whenever it’s convenient for you to jump from one side to another you don’t miss the opportunity.

Face it man, you never had any empathy for any human being other than yourself. Full stop.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Bluenose said:


> OK im starting to lay the groundwork so i can leave my job!!! How much have you charged for specific jobs? how much should i charge to change a fan? or change out receptacles or other devices? how much to install electric water heaters or EV chargers? help a guy build his price sheet!!!??? Thanks in advance!!


I don’t like price sheets. The problem is every job is different.

With any job you need to know your costs and rates. Rates are usually pretty similar everywhere. You can try to use the MLU for time but there are tons of variables in every job you run into. My formula on any job is:

Labor hours x rate. Rate may change depending on the type of work of crew but it’s like say $60 for field electrician $75 foreman, not dramatic. These may be different in say LA, California vs LA (Lower Alabama). This is a fully burdened rate with overhead. Roughly speaking your hourly rates that you pay will be less than half this or you are losing money. Don’t forget travel time. Some discount this. We charge full rate.

Meals, hotel if it’s a road job with overnights. We typically don’t charge travel to the hotel.

Equipment rentals. Again fully costed. A $20 rental for a ground rod driver with a $100 drop off/pickup charge is more than $20.

Materials you can price plus a miscellaneous adder plus shipping and tax. If you don’t know 10% is usually a good number for shipping and taxes.

This is your expected cost.

Risk (contingency) multiplier. This covers when things go sideways. Usually 10-25% but small jobs can so easily swing either way. You should AVERAGE this over time and adjust as needed. So if you are losing money a lot and it’s not poor estimating, increase contingency.

Profit. Typically 10-15%. If you separate things. Often I see 10-25% because shipping and taxes or risk isn’t included. You will on average be collecting risk contingency too.

This is the formula used by I think the AACE American Association of Cost Estimators.

Some guys use MLU or something similar and just adjust the output.

If you bid over the phone the risk contingency will be like 25-50%. The only way to get good at estimating is to do it. Then you quote it. Then as you do the job keep a budget ON your estimate spreadsheet. So I add columns for costs and over/under per line item. Then I can go back and check how I did or tell if I’m underwater on a change order instantly. If you break it back out this way you can review your risk multipliers, costs, etc., and get better over time.

On large jobs where I received say a half dozen bids some sites just throw out the high and the low bid automatically. Most jobs all bids (done the same way) will be within 10%. You can tell the bad estimators because their bids are all over the place and within 12-24 months they are broke. Don’t be that guy.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Obama care?! This thread sure went to the dogs in a hurry. 

Poor OP's head is probably spinning about now.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Quickservice said:


> Obama care?! This thread sure went to the dogs in hurry.
> 
> Poor OP's head is spinning about now.


either that or he said "these guys are selfish and dont care about my problem"


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Pay their fair share of watt? Pay their fair share and as in pay their own way completely 100%? Or we all chip in together into this big fund and then those who need it use it in those who don’t don’t?
> 
> Because I’m getting a little sick and tired of your hypocrisy and playing both sides of the field whenever it’s convenient for you to jump from one side to another you don’t miss the opportunity.
> 
> Face it man, you never had any empathy for any human being other than yourself. Full stop.


I want people to all pay their fair share of their healthcare cost. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


I don’t think just one group of people should pay for everybody else because of their skin color. What you are asking for is bigoted discrimination.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Quickservice said:


> Obama care?! This thread sure went to the dogs in hurry.
> 
> Poor OP's head is spinning about now.


The OP, like so many s/ - +head contractors, is headed off into business half cocked and clueless . Probably will fall on his head as so many find out that doing electrical work and contracting to do and then doing the project are different skill sets. The customers, the industry, and any employees hired (if any) will suffer the OPs ignorance.

you go into business when you know what you’re doing, you don’t go into business and then ask everyone else “can I do this ?”or “how do I do this?”


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I want people to all pay their fair share of their healthcare cost. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.
> 
> 
> I don’t think just one group of people should pay for everybody else because of their skin color. What you are asking for is bigoted discrimination.


Again please clarify… What do you mean by their fair share of healthcare cost?

Do you mean everyone pay their fair share individually as in cover your own expenses.? Or everyone carry healthcare insurance coverage?

Because you couldn’t afford a double heart bypass, or one bout of cancer treatments.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

five.five-six said:


> I just want everyone to pay their fair share.


The trick is "what is fair?". 

And, if they "pay" their fair share, they should "earn" their fair share. 

"Fair" is so subjective.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Again please clarify… What do you mean by their fair share of healthcare cost?
> 
> Do you mean everyone pay their fair share individually as in cover your own expenses.? Or everyone carry healthcare insurance coverage?
> 
> Because you couldn’t afford a double heart bypass, or one bout of cancer treatments.


Of course I can’t because when i pay for my healthcare, I’m also paying the Obamacare multiplayer for all the freeloading mooches who don’t pay their fair share. 


Why should one groups of people be enslaved in chains because of their ethnicity or work ethics? 


You ask the questions a bigot would ask, I bet you are a big hit over at stormfront.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

five.five-six said:


> I’m also paying


You know what else you pay for? The people without healthcare who get taken to a hospital and can't pay their bill. You think your taxes are bad? Come on up to Canada for a year and see how much you complain about paying a few cents to provide healthcare for human beings.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> You know what else you pay for? The people without healthcare who get taken to a hospital and can't pay their bill. You think your taxes are bad? Come on up to Canada for a year and see how much you complain about paying a few cents to provide healthcare for human beings.


I watch my weight, I watch my cholesterol, I watch my blood pressure, I take the time to get my regular checkups. and I pay for my healthcare and everybody else’s.


I want the fat diabetic slob 1/2 my age who uses ebt to eat McCrap 21 times a week to pay his fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

You have to stop and ask yourself why are people eating themselves to death with (cheap) food? It's a mental health issue and something that could be fixed with universal healthcare and better basic education.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

five.five-six said:


> I watch my weight, I watch my cholesterol, I watch my blood pressure, i take the time to get my regular checkups. and I pay for my healthcare and everybody else’s.
> 
> 
> i want the fat diabetic slob 1/2 my age who uses ebt to eat McShit 21 times a week to pay his fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


That is a reasonable request in my book.

Drivers with bad records pay higher premiums than those that don't have bad records, why not apply that to healthcare premiums? 

Well, I guess one can decide not to drive but most people will want healthcare if they need it. 

So, what should happen to that fat diabetic slob when it needs healthcare? Assuming of course they are not working (since you mentioned EBT). Letting them die in the streets (or home) would reduce demand in the world. Humm?


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Let's try to get the conversation back to something more useful for the OP? 

I've found that my rates have nearly doubled into my second year, both from underbidding and also charging more due to higher expenses. I use pricing sheets as a ballpark estimate, a convenient reference for my customers. They're well received by the homeowner who generally has no idea what goes into the project they're asking for. My sheets are created and saved to Google docs, and shared via email. They are easy to update pricing with and help sell some professionalism when bidding.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

oldsparky52 said:


> Drivers with bad records pay higher premiums than those that don't have bad records, why not apply that to healthcare premiums?


Isn't that the system in some states right now? In Canada we can still get addditional private insurance but you will absolutely pay more if you have preexisting conditons or are generally unhealthy. A co-worker wanted life insurance and the insurance company sent a private doctor to do a full physical at his house. They probably checked his fridge and cupboards too.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Of course I can’t because when i pay for my healthcare, I’m also paying the Obamacare multiplayer for all the freeloading mooches who don’t pay their fair share.
> 
> 
> Why should one groups of people be enslaved in chains because of their ethnicity or work ethics?
> ...


Wow typical Republican playbook accuse you are detractors of doing exactly what you are guilty of doing. 

You still have not answered my question. Until you do… This conversation is over.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I watch my weight, I watch my cholesterol, I watch my blood pressure, I take the time to get my regular checkups. and I pay for my healthcare and everybody else’s.
> 
> 
> I want the fat diabetic slob 1/2 my age who uses ebt to eat McCrap 21 times a week to pay his fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


Well that’s too goddamn bad 556. It’s too bad the entire country is not filled with people who are so perfect as you are. What you want is for some people who you deem unworthy to suffer which in my book makes you one piece of crap. Welcome to my kill file where all the trolling chitheads reside.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> You have to stop and ask yourself why are people eating themselves to death with (cheap) food? It's a mental health issue and something that could be fixed with universal healthcare and better basic education.


People are eating them selves to death because United States of America has laws that force it to subsidize the lakes of those who produce corn syrup but not sugar we subsidize beef production but not vegetables we subsidize all kinds of things that we shouldn’t but we don’t subsidize things that we should – healthy homegrown nutritious ingredients for nutritious healthy meals.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> That is a reasonable request in my book.
> 
> Drivers with bad records pay higher premiums than those that don't have bad records, why not apply that to healthcare premiums?
> 
> ...


The highest rate drivers pay are those who have no record at all whatsoever isn’t it? And my understanding is now drivers who pay the highest rate have nothing to do with their claims and they claim history but everything to do with their credit history their age and all kinds of things which the insurance companies factor in which make them believe that those that don’t have a large disposable income are never going to sue them for some thing as silly as dispensing the wrong aspirin or providing a commercial kitchen operation with fewer dishwasher pods per weeks and there were meals in a week. But that’s what happens when jobs and projects and vendors all go to the


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

what happened to evolution ??????
survival of the fittest ???
thats how we got where we are today
if we continue to work against it , we will suffer the fate of rome and other great civilizations that are long gone


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Almost Retired said:


> what happened to evolution ??????
> survival of the fittest ???
> thats how we got where we are today
> if we continue to work against it , we will suffer the fate of rome and other great civilizations that are long gone


I think that is the challenge for humanity. To rise above the law of the jungle (survival of the fittest). 

If you are religious (not you personally, the proverbial you) and in this country, you are most likely of the Christian persuasion. If you are a Christian and believe in survival of the fittest then I believe you have missed the teachings of Jesus.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> I think that is the challenge for humanity. To rise above the law of the jungle (survival of the fittest).
> 
> If you are religious (not you personally, the proverbial you) and in this country, you are most likely of the Christian persuasion. If you are a Christian and believe in survival of the fittest then I believe you have missed the teachings of Jesus.


first of all our survival as a race came from helping each other .. forming villages and clans
that was part of our evolution
do not for a moment think that a caveman would help somebody who was able to go on a clan hunt but refused

Jesus advocated _local_ ppl taking care of each other ..... not the govt.
local ppl know who is doing the best they can and who is being lazy and taking advantage of not having to work for a living
if i were the only one responsible for the absolute poor in my locale
i would do what Jesus said, , which is give them a fish today and teach them to fish after lunch
maybe he never said that, but i believe he indicates it if you read all of the gospels

I am a christian, i do believe the bible, and i do help ppl, as long as they try to do better
and im not talking about ppl who are not able to do better
i am talking about ppl who can do better, are trying, and who need some help to get started. i have helped many of them

i am not willing to help ppl who could do better but refuse
local ppl know who they are, and help for them is scarce if at all

the govt does not know or care if they can do better, once they are on the dole, they are in for life
i do not agree with that


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> I watch my weight, I watch my cholesterol, I watch my blood pressure, I take the time to get my regular checkups. and I pay for my healthcare and everybody else’s.
> 
> 
> I want the fat diabetic slob 1/2 my age who uses ebt to eat McCrap 21 times a week to pay his fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


Lol, catchy song….I just swipe my EBT….1 7 7 8 I punch it in!

I can’t wait to go to work tomorrow. 🤣🤣


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> That is a reasonable request in my book.
> 
> Drivers with bad records pay higher premiums than those that don't have bad records, why not apply that to healthcare premiums?
> 
> ...


Your logic assumes unhealthy people are entirely at fault for their medical maladies and should suffer financially for costing the insurer more than the median cost that healthy people cost.

There is so much wrong with this line of sync thinking I don’t know where to start. What about people who are born with genetic defects that caused them to suffer extremely bad from allergies or bad backs or weak muscles or weaken bones?

I had a friend in school that had all kinds of breathing problems. You name it if it had anything to do with getting oxygen into your lungs and expelling carbon dioxide he had a problem with it.

Then one day his next-door neighbor decided to clear out the back third of his property which was typical of all the properties that backed up to these veterans administration woods … Everyone had a little backyard forest. His neighbor decided to yank all of the poison ivy out put it in a pile in the middle of his backyard and burn it. Well my buddy John happen to be outside and was breathing in the smoke from that burning poison ivy and you almost died.

So what are we do in this case almost retired? For the rest of his life since that happened this guy practically needs to drag and oxygen tank around with him wherever he goes. The cost of this is covered by his health insurance but it sounds to me like what use and 556 believe is he should have to pay that out of pocket .

What are my older brothers was very active and quite athletic but also a klutz. He broken his leg twice and he broke his arm once before he graduated high school. My other older brother not so much never once has he been in a hospital or throughout his entire life. Should they be paying different insurance rates?

And nothing nothing but I happen to notice because the way Long Island is so not gentrified and so not bohemian for the most part… Is that people who are purely Irish and people who are purely Italian and people who are purely German well… These people tend to be quite sickly. These are the women who always get breast cancer these are the kids that are always getting special buses to school because they’ve got some medical problem, geez if you’ve ever been to Borough Park Brooklyn or Williamsburg we’re all the sedum Jewish live orthodox Jews… They have been inbreeding for so long with their own kind that they now all suffer and require Coke bottle glasses special treatments at the podiatrist because they all have clubfeet and other genetic defects that are basically because they don’t marry and reproduce outside of their tightknit gene pool. 

The fact of the matter is, having the actuaries in a whole bunch of people and staff and what not to decide and figure out exactly who costs what is a lot more expensive to the old total overall healthcare costs then just simply charging everybody the same damn rate and not having any of those types of employees on your payroll.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> what happened to evolution ??????
> survival of the fittest ???
> thats how we got where we are today
> if we continue to work against it , we will suffer the fate of rome and other great civilizations that are long gone


Oh survival of the fittest yes! I am in!!!
I still have a 28” waist. You fat boomers can subsidize me for a change woo- hoo!!!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

oldsparky52 said:


> I think that is the challenge for humanity. To rise above the law of the jungle (survival of the fittest).
> 
> If you are religious (not you personally, the proverbial you) and in this country, you are most likely of the Christian persuasion. If you are a Christian and believe in survival of the fittest then I believe you have missed the teachings of Jesus.


A society is judged by Howard treats the least amongst them.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> first of all our survival as a race came from helping each other .. forming villages and clans
> that was part of our evolution
> do not for a moment think that a caveman would help somebody who was able to go on a clan hunt but refused
> 
> Jesus advocated _local_ ppl taking care of each other ..... not the govt.


Uh… the local government is the people. Even a Christian church community is governed by a church council… Ergo, “the government”.


> local ppl know who is doing the best they can and who is being lazy and taking advantage of not having to work for a living
> if i were the only one responsible for the absolute poor in my locale
> i would do what Jesus said, , which is give them a fish today and teach them to fish after lunch
> maybe he never said that, but i believe he indicates it if you read all of the gospels


So you’re basing your opinion and your logic is derived from a 3000 year old book that tells a tall tale of a magical sky spook, written by sheepherders who had no education, passed stories down from parent to child to parent to child child child before any of these stories ever made it into a book. Jesus never wrote one single word that appears in the Bible.

And yet you claim you somehow “know Jesus.“

And come to think of it even if you actually did know what Jesus‘s wish was, what difference does it make in the year 2022? Are you of the opinion that modern man should be doing things exactly the way Jesus laid them out 3000 years ago, what Jesus’s vision for mankind was is the direction we should be heading and not doing exactly what the majority of man wants us to be doing for ourselves today in the hearing now?


I am a christian, i do believe the bible, and i do help ppl, as long as they try to do better
and im not talking about ppl who are not able to do better
i am talking about ppl who can do better, are trying, and who need some help to get started. i have helped many of them


i am not willing to help ppl who could do better but refuse
local ppl know who they are, and help for them is scarce if at all

the govt does not know or care if they can do better, once they are on the dole, they are in for life[/quote]
that’s because when that happens our welfare system is set up and designed to make it such that if a person where is himself which is usually done little by little, they get penalized for it with their welfare payments and benefits. In fact earning $.10 more in one year than the last could put someone over the edge to the point where they no longer eligible for food stamps or they’re no longer eligible for free childcare or they’re no longer eligible for subsidize electricity or home heating fuel that’s how the government does it because the government does welfare wrong. If you want to know how to do welfare right, there are plenty examples of it across this planet that aren’t in the United States or Canada. Countries that are filled with people like you Dash judge mental Christians , who want some high and low watermark for what constitutes people who need and people who don’t need people who could work at people who don’t work or people who should work but simply don’t want to. In order to turn attitudes like yours into policy they need to be set numbers and that’s the reason why we have the dope dopey archaic system that we have .

There’s absolutely no reason why our welfare system should be should be set up as well should be construed as a punitive policy. No matter what you do on this planet no matter what type of monetary system you have no matter what type of government you have no matter what type of socioeconomic strata you are dealing with, even in Qatar, there are poor people and there will always be poor people in a society.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

oldsparky52 said:


> That is a reasonable request in my book.
> 
> Drivers with bad records pay higher premiums than those that don't have bad records, why not apply that to healthcare premiums?
> 
> ...


If you feel so strongly about this, go ahead and pay for it. Sell everything you own and live in a tent to pay for it if you must but don’t steal money from my family for your feelings.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> A society is judged by Howard treats the least amongst them.


That’s poetic bullshit.

why is it all Howard‘s responsibility?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Capitalism works plain and simple. You can have Capitalism, apply it to health care and still find a way to help people who really need it. When you try to apply socialism and communist practices to health care it doesn't work. You get a terrible Healthcare system and a bunch of lazy people who don't want to contribute on both sides (doctors and patients). So now you get a bunch of lazy, un healthy people who don't care about their health and doctors unmotivated to strive for new break throughs and quality care. Eventually you get enough people who see no reason to try and contribute and everything fails. Why should I work 60 plus hour weeks to pay for someone else's health care who stays home, smokes weed, and watches tv.

LGLS. DO NOT MISINTERPRET THIS AND APPLY IT TO PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY HAVE REAL DISABILITIES AND NEED HELP. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT LAZY PEOPLE WHO DONT WANT TO CONTRIBUTE. Some how everything is now a disability.

"My leg hurts and I can't walk well." That sucks, I feel bad for them. Get a ****ing computer job. Your not COMPLETELY disabled. I worked through broken legs, back injury, and cancer.

"I'm too fat and lazy, America made me fat by corn syrup ". It's YOUR FAULT, no one forced the doughnut down your mouth. Get off your butt and work.

"I have stage 4 cancer". We will do everything possible to help you. This is who we help.

"I have cerebral pulsy." How can we help, what do you need? This is who we help.

"I got in a car accident and lost my legs". Let's get you fixed up, help you out for a couple of years. You need a desk job down the road and we will help you with your disability as needed. I know multiple people who lost limbs in war and still live normal lives and go to work everyday.

I DONT CARE WHAT YOUR RACE, GENDER, ETHNICITY, SEXUAL ORIENTATION, OR RELIGION IS. You deserve the same care and help as everyone else. And you still need to contribute if you can.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Capitalism works plain and simple. You can have Capitalism, apply it to health care and still find a way to help people who really need it. When you try to apply socialism and communist practices to health care it doesn't work. You get a terrible Healthcare system and a bunch of lazy people who don't want to contribute on both sides (doctors and patients). So now you get a bunch of lazy, un healthy people who don't care about their health and doctors unmotivated to strive for new break throughs and quality care. Eventually you get enough people who see no reason to try and contribute and everything fails. Why should I work 60 plus hour weeks to pay for someone else's health care who stays home, smokes weed, and watches tv.
> 
> LGLS. DO NOT MISINTERPRET THIS AND APPLY IT TO PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY HAVE REAL DISABILITIES AND NEED HELP. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT LAZY PEOPLE WHO DONT WANT TO CONTRIBUTE. Some how everything is now a disability.
> 
> ...


MOTO:

Capitalism is NOT a form of government. Capitalism does not cure anything it does not fix ill people it does not create better products it does not create the best possible product at the lowest possible prices. Because without government and regulation lording over capitalism to keep it in check capitalism runs amok into a situation known as vulture capitalism.

We see it in this country all the time except we are so used to it that we think it’s normal. For instance for cellular telephone service you have a choice between AT&T and Verizon now you might have T-Mobile you might have assured wireless and some other boutique brands that capture a minuscule percentage of the market , but buying large 90% of the cellular market as served by just two companies. Do use them as an example contrast our cellular service against cellular service in some rural town in Italy or Germany or Slovenia… There they have a choice between a minimum of 15 different cellular telephone as well as cable communications digital fiber optic communications and digital coaxial cable communications even in small rural towns. Why?

Because those countries do not allow any one company to get so large and command so much of a market share that it grows too big for its britches and ends up over pricing its services and yet providing non-stellar service. Which is exactly what AT&T and Verizon do . This is also evident in Cox cable communications all over the country… Indeed most cable telephone Internet and television companies are not very well liked at all by their customer base and I just considered by most to be a “necessary evil“

We used to have laws that prevented one company from owning a cable channel and then also a newspaper and then also a news magazine that’s broadcast over there the air.

Now you can pretend all you want but the solution to everything is to just let the free market take care of it but I can assure you if the free market did its job And worked the way you think it does, there would be no such thing as a billionaire.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Capitalism works plain and simple. You can have Capitalism, apply it to health care and still find a way to help people who really need it. When you try to apply socialism and communist practices to health care it doesn't work. You get a terrible Healthcare system and a bunch of lazy people who don't want to contribute on both sides (doctors and patients). So now you get a bunch of lazy, un healthy people who don't care about their health and doctors unmotivated to strive for new break throughs and quality care. Eventually you get enough people who see no reason to try and contribute and everything fails. Why should I work 60 plus hour weeks to pay for someone else's health care who stays home, smokes weed, and watches tv.
> 
> LGLS. DO NOT MISINTERPRET THIS AND APPLY IT TO PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY HAVE REAL DISABILITIES AND NEED HELP. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT LAZY PEOPLE WHO DONT WANT TO CONTRIBUTE. Some how everything is now a disability.
> 
> ...


I do not understand why this conversation has devolved into this who should get healthcare and who shouldn’t get healthcare debate, and who should get welfare and who shouldn’t get welfare debate.

This is like a right wing Internet keyboard warriors wet dream.

We have congressmen and senators right now serving who were on welfare, who grew up on welfare, who grew up in the projects, and as I said in an earlier post it does not matter what monetary system a country lives and works under be a capitalism socialism communism democratic socialism feudalism it doesn’t matter… There are always poor people. No system has ever solve that problem. Maybe it isn’t a problem at all. 

When you think of the trillions of dollars we spend on our war juggernaut or military juggernaut, and the billions if not trillions in Sweetheart no-bid contracts led by our state and federal governments to corporations which supports and candidates reelection campaign Stupak funds I am not at all concerned with the pennies the mere minuscule percentage of tax dollars that I pay that actually go toward welfare for the people .

You put your opinion out there about welfare as though every single person on it is scamming the system and is capable of working if they really wanted to. It says if you intimately know every single person on welfare and have studied the matter for your doctorate .

But the fact of the matter is you’re just a simpleton a simple middle America lower middle class blue-collar working stiff angry defeated corroded and corrupted by your failure your envy and your hate, and you need a nice week scapegoat to kick the quintessential helpless puppy because for some reason other people suffering and making them suffer even more makes you feel better about yourself.

Which makes you a sick son of a bitch and a psychopath. Have a nice day and try and work on your low self image your ego and your low self-esteem because it really really is disheartening and pathetic to see you devolve like this.

Peace out.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> $.10 more in one year than the last could put someone over the edge to the point where they no longer eligible for food stamps or they’re no longer eligible for free childcare or they’re no longer eligible for subsidize electricity or home heating fuel that’s how the government does it because the government does welfare wrong.
> There’s absolutely no reason why our welfare system should be should be set up as well should be construed as a punitive policy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Which makes you a sick son of a bitch and a psychopath. Have a nice day and try and work on your low self image your ego and your low self-esteem because it really really is disheartening and pathetic to see you devolve like this.
> 
> Peace out.



is that what che gueverra would say to him ?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> You have to stop and ask yourself why are people eating themselves to death with (cheap) food? It's a mental health issue and something that could be fixed with universal healthcare and better basic education.


now hold up ..... you say universal health care can fix mental health issues
i thought canada has universal health care
are there still _ongoing_ mental health issues in canada ??
are there still fat ppl ??
is mcd still busy all day everday ??


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> People are eating them selves to death because United States of America has laws that force it to subsidize the lakes of those who produce corn syrup but not sugar we subsidize beef production but not vegetables we subsidize all kinds of things that we shouldn’t but we don’t subsidize things that we should – healthy homegrown nutritious ingredients for nutritious healthy meals.


but you still want that incompetent govt in charge of welfare ?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> The highest rate drivers pay are those who have no record at all whatsoever isn’t it? And my understanding is now drivers who pay the highest rate have nothing to do with their claims and they claim history but everything to do with their credit history their age and all kinds of things which the insurance companies factor in which make them believe that those that don’t have a large disposable income are never going to sue them for some thing as silly as dispensing the wrong aspirin or providing a commercial kitchen operation with fewer dishwasher pods per weeks and there were meals in a week. But that’s what happens when jobs and projects and vendors all go to the


well that was hard to follow .... started with driver insurance, and ended with poor ppl not being able to sue a hospital with deficient aspirin dispensing and something wrong with the dishwasher ..... i think


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Your logic assumes unhealthy people are entirely at fault for their medical maladies and should suffer financially for costing the insurer more than the median cost that healthy people cost.


since you addressed me by name at one point , i will reply to the first sentence

logic does not assume. logic is deriving the obvious answer with out prejudice of any kind including preconceived notions and our own beliefs.
what does fault have to do with this conversation? i do not recall anyone mentioning fault but you
why would an unhealthy person cost the insurer more than the median? and how would they suffer financially for doing that?
why do you continue to be rude and insulting to any one whose opinion is different to yours ?
there are a few of us who do the same occasionally but no one else on here is continuously rude or insulting


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Oh survival of the fittest yes! I am in!!!
> I still have a 28” waist. You fat boomers can subsidize me for a change woo- hoo!!!
> View attachment 164315


posting a picture of a young man has nothing to do with your waist size at your current age


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Uh… the local government is the people. Even a Christian church community is governed by a church council… Ergo, “the government”.
> So you’re basing your opinion and your logic is derived from a 3000 year old book that tells a tall tale of a magical sky spook, written by sheepherders who had no education, passed stories down from parent to child to parent to child child child before any of these stories ever made it into a book. Jesus never wrote one single word that appears in the Bible.
> 
> And yet you claim you somehow “know Jesus.“
> ...


that’s because when that happens our welfare system is set up and designed to make it such that if a person where is himself which is usually done little by little, they get penalized for it with their welfare payments and benefits. In fact earning $.10 more in one year than the last could put someone over the edge to the point where they no longer eligible for food stamps or they’re no longer eligible for free childcare or they’re no longer eligible for subsidize electricity or home heating fuel that’s how the government does it because the government does welfare wrong. If you want to know how to do welfare right, there are plenty examples of it across this planet that aren’t in the United States or Canada. Countries that are filled with people like you Dash judge mental Christians , who want some high and low watermark for what constitutes people who need and people who don’t need people who could work at people who don’t work or people who should work but simply don’t want to. In order to turn attitudes like yours into policy they need to be set numbers and that’s the reason why we have the dope dopey archaic system that we have .

There’s absolutely no reason why our welfare system should be should be set up as well should be construed as a punitive policy. No matter what you do on this planet no matter what type of monetary system you have no matter what type of government you have no matter what type of socioeconomic strata you are dealing with, even in Qatar, there are poor people and there will always be poor people in a society.
[/QUOTE]

before you decide to argue about what the Bible does or does not say, you should ensure that you yourself know first hand what it says
as in _read it enough times so you can remember and understand it _


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> MOTO:
> 
> Capitalism is NOT a form of government. Capitalism does not cure anything it does not fix ill people it does not create better products it does not create the best possible product at the lowest possible prices. Because without government and regulation lording over capitalism to keep it in check capitalism runs amok into a situation known as vulture capitalism.
> 
> ...



nice sidestep , there was no reply to moto's statement, even tho you hit reply


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

@LGLS 

have you gotten the feeling that i am picking on you today ??

if you did ... guess what ?

you are correct,

i am tired of trying to read your long winded, winding, mistaken, ill informed, and poorly applied answers
not to mention the rudeness, name calling, insults, and insults to intelligence to ppl who are simply stating their feelings
have you given up on free speech
and dont tell me you deserve free speech on here
you can have it away from ppl who are not affronting you in any way

I for one will be putting you on ignore at some point in the near future
i guess i just want to read one last reply from you


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Laisaz faire capitalism is the best economic policy by far. It's when government gets involved, as we see, that things go wrong. Capitalism has saved more lives than any other system. 

Some fun take aways;
Don't take business or economic advice from a Marxist.
Don't do drugs. 
Read books.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Almost Retired said:


> why do you continue to be rude and insulting to any one whose opinion is different to yours ?
> there are a few of us who do the same occasionally but no one else on here is continuously rude or insulting


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Almost Retired said:


> @LGLS
> 
> have you gotten the feeling that i am picking on you today ??
> 
> ...


 😅


> i am tired of trying to read your long winded, winding, mistaken, ill informed, and poorly applied answers
> not to mention the rudeness, name calling, insults, and insults to intelligence to ppl who are simply stating their feelings


I agree he can be "long winded" and "winding". Mistaken, I think that's a matter of perspective. I think he is pretty well informed and definitely far left and confrontive.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

oldsparky52 said:


>


Simple, low emotional intelligence & insecurity. Its projection, a child screaming. Probably exasperated by substance abuse. Living an incongruent life causes internal conflict so week people lash out. It deserves our pity, not ire.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Sorry wrong reply button 😁


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

oldsparky52 said:


> That is a reasonable request in my book.
> 
> Drivers with bad records pay higher premiums than those that don't have bad records, why not apply that to healthcare premiums?
> 
> Well, I guess one can decide not to drive but most people will want healthcare if they need it.


Anyone can decide to eat better and get their regular checkups. Why should society have to pay for people who decide not to take care of their health?

I can’t count how many times I’ve hard: “if you don’t get your COVID shots, fine! Just don’t expect to be treated at the hospital”.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Your logic assumes unhealthy people are entirely at fault for their medical maladies


The vast majority are. 

If we weren’t paying for the McCrap eating diabetic obese slobs, taking care of those rare cases wouldn’t be a problem at all.

the selfish diabetic slobs eating McCrap are robbing everyone else because they don’t pay their fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

five.five-six said:


> Anyone can decide to eat better and get their regular checkups. Why should society have to pay for people who decide not to take care of their health?
> 
> I can’t count how many times I’ve hard: “if you don’t get your COVID shots, fine! Just don’t expect to be treated at the hospital”.


Smokers pay a higher healthcare premium. I'm not sure it fat people do but I am of the understanding that it is being pushed to be allowed. 

As far as society taking care of it's people, I guess it depends on whether one is a "we are all in this together" person or a "every man for himself" person? IDK. I would think the majority of "those" people don't seek medical care until it's hospital time. 

How much do you think your healthcare premium would drop if non insured people were refused medical care? (that is what you are suggesting, right?)


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

One is not exclusive of the other, accumulating wealth provides for benevolence. Without biz owners the charities I'm involved with, wouldn't exist.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CA C-10 said:


> One is not exclusive of the other, accumulating wealth provides for benevolence. Without biz owners the charities I'm involved with, wouldn't exist.


and that is the original proposition from 100's of years ago ..... the original (singular) colony
their first rule on that was if you dont work , you dont eat
but they also took care of those who were not able to work for a short time until they were better
because they were all able bodied when they boarded ship


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

oldsparky52 said:


> Smokers pay a higher healthcare premium. I'm not sure it fat people do but I am of the understanding that it is being pushed to be allowed.
> 
> As far as society taking care of it's people, I guess it depends on whether one is a "we are all in this together" person or a "every man for himself" person? IDK. I would think the majority of "those" people don't seek medical care until it's hospital time.
> 
> How much do you think your healthcare premium would drop if non insured people were refused medical care? (that is what you are suggesting, right?)


Obesity is far more dangerous to your health than smoking and being unvaccinated combined. Heart disease, hypertension and type II diabetes are all caused by obesity. All 3 are deadlier than smoking and COVID combined. obesity is caused by behavior and choices. 

Those people need to pay their fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Almost Retired said:


> the original (singular) colony
> their first rule on that was if you dont work , you dont eat


I remember Paul saying that to the Thessalonians.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

five.five-six said:


> Obesity is far more dangerous to your health than smoking and being unvaccinated combined. Heart disease, hypertension and type II diabetes are all caused by obesity. All 3 are deadlier than smoking and COVID combined. obesity is caused by behavior and choices.
> 
> Those people need to pay their fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


Okay.

BTW, what is "their fair share"? 

Why do you assume they are not paying it?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

five.five-six said:


> Obesity is far more dangerous to your health than smoking and being unvaccinated combined. Heart disease, hypertension and type II diabetes are all caused by obesity. All 3 are deadlier than smoking and COVID combined. obesity is caused by behavior and choices.
> 
> Those people need to pay their fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


Just to be open about this, I agree with you. It's called personal responsibility.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> i thought canada has universal health care
> are there still _ongoing_ mental health issues in canada ??


Absolutely but we have a "social safety net" so people aren't forced to self medicate or worse when they hit a rough patch in their lives. The further North you go the worse it gets with fewer resources available, unfortunately.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> The vast majority are.
> 
> If we weren’t paying for the McCrap eating diabetic obese slobs, taking care of those rare cases wouldn’t be a problem at all.
> 
> the selfish diabetic slobs eating McCrap are robbing everyone else because they don’t pay their fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.





five.five-six said:


> The vast majority are.
> 
> If we weren’t paying for the McCrap eating diabetic obese slobs, taking care of those rare cases wouldn’t be a problem at all.
> 
> the selfish diabetic slobs eating McCrap are robbing everyone else because they don’t pay their fair share. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


you make a very good case for any administration passing a large tax on all of those restaurants fast food restaurants burger joints delicatessen and what not that serve us addictive unhealthy crappy food.

You may not know this but in many countries in Europe McDonald’s cannot use their normal formula and their normal ingredients in their restaurants do you know why? Because they cannot profit by selling fast food that is healthy for you they wanna serve the Europeans the American crap and get away with it. But in Europe if your restaurant serves fattening food unhealthy food or serves up meals that are generally bad for people ( by the way fattening sweet oily deep-fried stuff is addictive and part and parcel to the McDonald’s Burger King Wendy’s Taco Bell Chick-fil-A etc. etc. etc. business model.)

As I was saying if you serve those types of meals in your restaurant in Europe the restaurant has to pay a large tax to the NIH the national health insurance company now when you tax that cost onto the food and add the profit on top of it nobody would patronize a fast food restaurant. That’s why you don’t see 32 ounce big gulp cups in 7-Eleven‘s in normal countries you don’t see a bunch of kids running into a fast food store after school and getting a half a gallon of Slurpee.

The problem I have with you 556 is that you blame human beings for being human beings and for having flaws and for being weak you never seem to point your finger at the true cause of these problems the root cause because when it turns out being a millionaire or a corporation or a business you just don’t wanna hear it

And I’ll bet you you were the one catching when mayor Giuliani or was it the other guy wanted to put a limit on the size of sodas sold in the city of New York and now all of a sudden you’re screaming bloody murder about the Oppressivegovernment and losing freedoms if it happens to be a Democrat who is proposing these legislations…

In the meantime Putin invades Ukraine and you use the opportunity to blame a sitting president right now yet all of the problems we experience throughout the entirety of the Trump administration well… Need I say more?

You’re just an FK and hypocrite. Don’t bother responding to this I won’t see it or any or any of the BS you write anymore because you just talk out of your ass and you’re just not worth my time

Peace out.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Absolutely. We need to change government policy for the better, not insurrec it.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> you make a very good case for any administration passing a large tax on all of those restaurants fast food restaurants burger joints delicatessen and what not that serve us addictive unhealthy crappy food.



Absolutely! Hit the pushers and the users. 

Every fat person knows it’s the crap food they are eating that’s killing them. They don’t care because they don’t pay their fair share. 

Fast food companies don’t care because they don’t pay their fair share but ultimately, the big corporate fast food companies have huge legal and accounting departments, you’ll never get them to pay. Much easier to go after the users. If the fatties stop buying the McCrap, McShittles will go out of business. Problem solved.


forcing responsible people to pay for the lifestyles of irresponsible people only serves to promote irresponsible and unhealthy behavior. Regardless of their immigration status or race or color or creed or sex or sexuality.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> but you still want that incompetent govt in charge of welfare ?


Who do you think should be in charge of welfare?

By the way why are you always asking me questions when you never answer any???

Let’s hear your thoughts: exactly what is wrong with the welfare system and what would you do to change it @Almost Retired?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> nice sidestep , there was no reply to moto's statement, even tho you hit reply


Well, you are the expert when it comes to sidestepping aren’t you buddy?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> that’s because when that happens our welfare system is set up and designed to make it such that if a person where is himself which is usually done little by little, they get penalized for it with their welfare payments and benefits. In fact earning $.10 more in one year than the last could put someone over the edge to the point where they no longer eligible for food stamps or they’re no longer eligible for free childcare or they’re no longer eligible for subsidize electricity or home heating fuel that’s how the government does it because the government does welfare wrong. If you want to know how to do welfare right, there are plenty examples of it across this planet that aren’t in the United States or Canada. Countries that are filled with people like you Dash judge mental Christians , who want some high and low watermark for what constitutes people who need and people who don’t need people who could work at people who don’t work or people who should work but simply don’t want to. In order to turn attitudes like yours into policy they need to be set numbers and that’s the reason why we have the dope dopey archaic system that we have .
> 
> There’s absolutely no reason why our welfare system should be should be set up as well should be construed as a punitive policy. No matter what you do on this planet no matter what type of monetary system you have no matter what type of government you have no matter what type of socioeconomic strata you are dealing with, even in Qatar, there are poor people and there will always be poor people in a society.


before you decide to argue about what the Bible does or does not say, you should ensure that you yourself know first hand what it says
as in _read it enough times so you can remember and understand it _
[/QUOTE]
No thank you, I only read nonfiction.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Who do you think should be in charge of welfare?
> 
> By the way why are you always asking me questions when you never answer any???
> 
> Let’s hear your thoughts: exactly what is wrong with the welfare system and what would you do to change it @Almost Retired?


i said earlier that there should be no welfare from any govt
it should be left to the local ppl to help their neighbors


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> posting a picture of a young man has nothing to do with your waist size at your current age


That photo is me and that is exactly what my waist size looks like right now. Wanna see?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> before you decide to argue about what the Bible does or does not say, you should ensure that you yourself know first hand what it says
> as in _read it enough times so you can remember and understand it _


No thank you, I only read nonfiction.
[/QUOTE]
i have read it cover to cover 2 times
and the new testament all the way through at least 4 times more


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> @LGLS
> 
> have you gotten the feeling that i am picking on you today ??
> 
> ...


Hey it’s a free country almost retired I’m surprised it took until you were almost retired to realize that you could put me on ignore at any point in time whatsoever and there’s absolutely no reason for you to inform me of same.

But if you think your message is going to change how I think feel or act you can G. F. Y..

Peace out, and don’t threaten me with a good time.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

CA C-10 said:


> Laisaz faire capitalism is the best economic policy by far. It's when government gets involved, as we see, that things go wrong. Capitalism has saved more lives than any other system.
> 
> Some fun take aways;
> Don't take business or economic advice from a Marxist.
> ...


This is one of the worst trolls I’ve ever read.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> That photo is me and that is exactly what my waist size looks like right now. Wanna see?
> 
> View attachment 164338
> View attachment 164338
> View attachment 164339


so the 30x30 tag backs up my point which was you said this in post #55
I still have a 28” waist. You fat boomers can subsidize me for a change woo- hoo!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> since you addressed me by name at one point , i will reply to the first sentence
> 
> logic does not assume. logic is deriving the obvious answer with out prejudice of any kind including preconceived notions and our own beliefs.
> what does fault have to do with this conversation? i do not recall anyone mentioning fault but you
> ...


You know throughout the best few weeks I’ve asked you a number of questions and you know what buddy? You never answer any of them so I’m gonna take a page out of your pamphlet.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Hey it’s a free country almost retired I’m surprised it took until you were almost retired to realize that you could put me on ignore at any point in time whatsoever and there’s absolutely no reason for you to inform me of same.
> 
> But if you think your message is going to change how I think feel or act you can G. F. Y..
> 
> Peace out, and don’t threaten me with a good time.


it took me until yesterday to consider ignoring you because of your continuous rude and insulting behavior
i do not expect you to change
i havent threatened you with anything except me not seeing your posts any more
if you term that as a threat, then i dont know what to tell you


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> You know throughout the best few weeks I’ve asked you a number of questions and you know what buddy? You never answer any of them so I’m gonna take a page out of your pamphlet.


maybe i didnt answer because i was not interested in an argument at the time


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> View attachment 164338
> View attachment 164338
> View attachment 164339



who knew Anthony Weiner was an ET member.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> it took me until yesterday to consider ignoring you because of your continuous rude and insulting behavior
> i do not expect you to change
> i havent threatened you with anything except me not seeing your posts any more
> if you term that as a threat, then i dont know what to tell you


have you ever asked yourself why everyone argues and disagrees with you?

is it us or you who is not trying to get along?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Anyone can decide to eat better and get their regular checkups. Why should society have to pay for people who decide not to take care of their health?
> 
> I can’t count how many times I’ve hard: “if you don’t get your COVID shots, fine! Just don’t expect to be treated at the hospital”.





Almost Retired said:


> is that what che gueverra would say to him ?





five.five-six said:


> If you feel so strongly about this, go ahead and pay for it. Sell everything you own and live in a tent to pay for it if you must but don’t steal money from my family for your feelings.


Stealing is theft and illegal. Taxing is legal and not theft. For somebody who decries reacting on other peoples feelings you sure to put a hell of a lot of yours in this post. Even though they’re wrong.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

five.five-six said:


> who knew Anthony Weiner was an ET member.


You looked? lol


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

CA C-10 said:


> One is not exclusive of the other, accumulating wealth provides for benevolence. Without biz owners the charities I'm involved with, wouldn't exist.


The exchange of goods and services for monetary gains is a fairly recent capitalistic construct created some 2400 years ago. Prior to that everything was bartered. Commerce and capitalism and business are not the same things. There will always be bothering in commerce amongst the people. Actual profiteering business owners – those are the money changes Jesus said we can do without.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Stealing is theft and illegal. Taxing is legal and not theft. For somebody who decries reacting on other peoples feelings you sure to put a hell of a lot of yours in this post. Even though they’re wrong.


now .... you see ? that was a nice clear , concise answer with no name calling


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> The exchange of goods and services for monetary gains is a fairly recent capitalistic construct created some 2400 years ago. Prior to that everything was bartered. Commerce and capitalism and business are not the same things. There will always be bothering in commerce amongst the people. Actual profiteering business owners – those are the money changes Jesus said we can do without.


that answer did not address the statement you replied to


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> i said earlier that there should be no welfare from any govt
> it should be left to the local ppl to help their neighbors


Well I disagree. Why should it be up to the local people to decide whether or not somebody gets welfare? Supposed some crotchety old man that the entire town hates we’re supposed somebody who isn’t the same religion is most of the local people or a different color Or ethnicity?

I mean really sometimes the suggestions here on this thread are so ridiculously archaic and imdense it just baffles my mind how dopey some people can totally be. I mean totally dopey like you’ve been getting high all day long all your life.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> The exchange of goods and services for monetary gains is a fairly recent capitalistic construct created some 2400 years ago. Prior to that everything was bartered. Commerce and capitalism and business are not the same things. There will always be bothering in commerce amongst the people. Actual profiteering business owners – those are the money changes Jesus said we can do without.


and here we are again with conflicting statements from you 
in post #82 and in reference to reading the Bible you said

No thank you, I only read nonfiction.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> No thank you, I only read nonfiction.


i have read it cover to cover 2 times
and the new testament all the way through at least 4 times more
[/QUOTE]
To no avail apparently.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Well I disagree. Why should it be up to the local people to decide whether or not somebody gets welfare? Supposed some crotchety old man that the entire town hates we’re supposed somebody who isn’t the same religion is most of the local people or a different color Or ethnicity?
> 
> I mean really sometimes the suggestions here on this thread are so ridiculously archaic and imdense it just baffles my mind how dopey some people can totally be. I mean totally dopey like you’ve been getting high all day long all your life.


if the whole town hates a person, then most likely they are like you


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

LGLS said:


> i have read it cover to cover 2 times
> and the new testament all the way through at least 4 times more


To no avail apparently.
[/QUOTE]

clearly a difference of opinion from some one who says they dont read it


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

well i have caught up on your replies etc.
and i am done arguing for today
bye bye


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> so the 30x30 tag backs up my point which was you said this in post #55
> I still have a 28” waist. You fat boomers can subsidize me for a change woo- hoo!


I take it you didn’t realize that a person with a 28 inch waist can fit into a 30 inch waist pants Ha?

You see a 30 inch waist or 32 inch waist can’t fit into 28 waist jeans but a person with a 28 inch waist can fit into a 30 or 32 in fact I think I have a pair of 34 inch car hearts but I wear those are lined those are for the winter and I bought them because I wear the jeans on top of a pair of sweatpants on top of a pair of longjohns on top of the Thanksgiving and Christmas winter wait.

But come to beginning of April I’m back down to my normal size. 28 inch waist by 30 inch or 32 inch depending on footwear


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> it took me until yesterday to consider ignoring you because of your continuous rude and insulting behavior
> i do not expect you to change
> i havent threatened you with anything except me not seeing your posts any more
> if you term that as a threat, then i dont know what to tell you


Well I do I’ll tell you what I’m gonna ignore you.

Peace out ghost buddy.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

LGLS said:


> The exchange of goods and services for monetary gains is a fairly recent capitalistic construct created some 2400 years ago. Prior to that everything was bartered. Commerce and capitalism and business are not the same things. There will always be bothering in commerce amongst the people. Actual profiteering business owners – those are the money changes Jesus said we can do without.


A Marxist dispensing monetary advice 
🤣
You've been nothing but a w2 employee 😆
All you've had to do is show up on time & do as your told!

Sad little man. Lol


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

CA C-10 said:


> A Marxist dispensing monetary advice
> 🤣
> You've been nothing but a w2 employee 😆
> All you've had to do is show up on time & do as your told!
> ...


Let’s see I reread the entire post and G buddy I don’t see me giving anyone any advice there why don’t you reread it because if you consider me a sad little man and you know you’re just Something my boots just stepped in that makes everyone go yuck. You probably roll coal out of your Yeehaw pick up truck on your way back to some shack in the woods somewhere near where the Unabomber lived.

I am however quite entertained how but her all of you right wing that’s all I mean this is hilarious he none of you are you’re just so relentless you just refuse to give up I bet you’ve all grind your teeth down to little bloody stumps LOLOLOL


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

LGLS said:


> Let’s see I reread the entire post and G buddy I don’t see me giving anyone any advice there why don’t you reread it because if you consider me a sad little man and you know you’re just Something my boots just stepped in that makes everyone go yuck. You probably roll coal out of your Yeehaw pick up truck on your way back to some shack in the woods somewhere near where the Unabomber lived.
> 
> I am however quite entertained how but her all of you right wing that’s all I mean this is hilarious he none of you are you’re just so relentless you just refuse to give up I bet you’ve all grind your teeth down to little bloody stumps LOLOLOL


An empty drum beats the loudest lol.
Please continue to share your infinite Pearl's of wisdom.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

CA C-10 said:


> An empty drum beats the loudest lol.
> Please continue to share your infinite Pearl's of wisdom.


Well then I defer to you and your expertise with empty drums. 

Peace out


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

CA C-10 said:


> A Marxist dispensing monetary advice
> 🤣
> You've been nothing but a w2 employee 😆
> All you've had to do is show up on time & do as your told!
> ...


Oh what a cute little attempted a troll.

Annoying little pissants like you belong in my kill fly and that’s exactly where you’re going so enjoy your last read reply to me.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Omg no! Whatever shall I do. I've offended a Marxist shill. Oh well I'll soldier on without your meaningless diatribes. I hope your handlers will one day let you play with the big kids.🙄😆🤣😆


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> That photo is me and that is exactly what my waist size looks like right now. Wanna see?
> 
> View attachment 164338
> View attachment 164338
> View attachment 164339


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Glad I didn't look.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

oldsparky52 said:


> You looked? lol


Yea, I took one for the team 

You’re welcome and don’t make the same mistake I did.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

LGLS said:


> But the fact of the matter is you’re just a simpleton a simple middle America lower middle class blue-collar working stiff angry defeated corroded and corrupted by your failure your envy and your hate, and you need a nice week scapegoat to kick the quintessential helpless puppy because for some reason other people suffering and making them suffer even more makes you feel better about yourself.
> 
> Which makes you a sick son of a bitch and a psychopath. Have a nice day and try and work on your low self image your ego and your low self-esteem because it really really is disheartening and pathetic to see you devolve like this. I feel most people can rise to the occasion to be exceptional if allowed to.
> 
> Peace out.


I feel bad for you and how angry you must be to hate someone so much for disagreeing with you. I have tons and tons of compassion for people who are in need. I just don't feel EVERYONE ever born is in need because they lack effort. I believe people can and have risen to the occasion to be exceptional when allowed to be. I also feel a lot of people can just fall in a slump and do nothing if they have the option and are given a free pass(and money) to do nothing. When the government gets too big and bloated they can't help but get in their own way and bureaucracy waste money. I think the phrase about giving a man a fish vs teaching him to fish is just as true today as ever, unfortunately it is much more profitable for politicians to hand out free fish. It's a great way to ensure future votes, siphon money and enslave people into a false sense that they "need" you or they can't survive.

"*Give a Man a Fish, and You Feed Him for a Day. Teach a Man To Fish, and You Feed Him for a Lifetime"*


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Well it's good to see that his house call pricing was successful as ever...and everybody got a chance to vent. Glad I missed it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I feel bad for you and how angry you must be to hate someone so much for disagreeing with you. I have tons and tons of compassion for people who are in need. I just don't feel EVERYONE ever borne is in need because they lack effort. I believe people can and have risen to the occasion to be exceptional when allowed to be. I also feel a lot of people can just fall in a slump and do nothing if they have the option and are given a free pass(and money) to do nothing. When the government gets too big and bloated they can't help but get in their own way and bureaucracy waste money. I think the phrase about giving a man a fish vs teaching him to fish is just as true today as ever, unfortunately it is much more profitable for politicians to hand out free fish. It's a great way to ensure future votes, siphon money and enslave people into a false sense that they "need" you or they can't survive.
> 
> "*Give a Man a Fish, and You Feed Him for a Day. Teach a Man To Fish, and You Feed Him for a Lifetime"*


Since Ronald Reagan decried the “WelfareQueen” the neocons haven’t stopped griping about social safety nets. It’s gotten too old and tired. Instead of attacking people, attack all the corporate welfare policies, that’s where the real money is wasted.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> you make a very good case for any
> ~Snip~
> Bla bla bla something stupid
> ~Snip~
> You’re just an FK and hypocrite. *Don’t bother responding to this I won’t see it or any or any of the BS you write anymore*


Speaking of hypocrites, that didn’t last long. Did it? LOLOLOL


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Stealing is theft and illegal. Taxing is legal and not theft. For somebody who decries reacting on other peoples feelings you sure to put a hell of a lot of yours in this post. Even though they’re wrong.


You pay for these people’s healthcare. Leave me out of it


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

lol watt.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> You pay for these people’s healthcare. Leave me out of it


That poor camel, someone should call peta.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

LGLS said:


> Stealing is theft and illegal. Taxing is legal and not theft. For somebody who decries reacting on other peoples feelings you sure to put a hell of a lot of yours in this post. Even though they’re wrong.


And yet it was you in another thread proudly proclaiming that you were using materials you 'kept' (stole!) from wiring houses back in the day in your garage, all so you could defraud the inspector if they showed up!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Viggmundir said:


> And yet it was you in another thread proudly proclaiming that you were using materials you 'kept' (stole!) from wiring houses back in the day in your garage, all so you could defraud the inspector if they showed up!


Instructed by foreman and PM when I started: do NOT leave any unused material behind after the rough -only lumber shavings in the house, keep whatever’s leftover .
Conversely, do not bother the foreman with requests for more breakers, staples,boxes or cable… just grab it from the Conex box in the am and always keep spare/extra material In your trunk, along with the companies generator which you had to keep in the trunk of your car.

As for defrauding the inspector… It’s my house I’ll wire it with whatever cable I damn well please. America… FUK yeah!!!


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Theft isn't a crime anymore according to our liberal overlords.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

ohm it hertz said:


> Theft isn't a crime anymore according to our liberal overlords.


where did it happen ? .... a few months ago it was declared that stealing would only be prosecuted if the item costs more than ninety dollars

the enterprising convenience store owner immediately priced everything in his store over 90 dollars

when asked he replied, if you bring it to the register to buy it you will get the store discount at the previous price


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> where did it happen ? .... a few months ago it was declared that stealing would only be prosecuted if the item costs more than ninety dollars
> 
> the enterprising convenience store owner immediately priced everything in his store over 90 dollars
> 
> when asked he replied, if you bring it to the register to buy it you will get the store discount at the previous price


i wanna say i heard some idiot mayor declared this, possibly in california
i dont even know if its true and really done care lol


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Anything under 950 gets a citation, like a traffic violation.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

CA C-10 said:


> Anything under 950 gets a citation, like a traffic violation.


But don't you dare address something by a different pronoun than something identifies to


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CA C-10 said:


> Anything under 950 gets a citation, like a traffic violation.


im rather curious and i think i saw it here on ET

do you actually know the story on this ? is it true ?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

macmikeman said:


> But don't you dare address something by a different pronoun than something identifies to


in those cases, especially if im not sure of the proper pronoun ....
i just make sure i have their attention and ask a question or make a statement .... without using a pronoun


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> in those cases, especially if im not sure of the proper pronoun ....
> i just make sure i have their attention and ask a question or make a statement .... without using a pronoun


in other cases i might introduce myself by name and see if they do the same, in which case i dont need a pronoun


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Yup, its true. 2x on 1 truck, 7k in tools. Depreciated value means its not worth investigating. Police overwhelmed cant go to every petty break in. File report online for insurance purposes.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CA C-10 said:


> Yup, its true. 2x on 1 truck, 7k in tools. Depreciated value means its not worth investigating. Police overwhelmed cant go to every petty break in. File report online for insurance purposes.


where is this taking place ?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

In CA anything under $900 or $950 is a citation. Police don't even show up. It's like calling the police because you spotted a j-walker. Stores are closing due to cost of shop lifting.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The other thing. At least in San Francisco, the police no longer investigate nor respond to vehicle break ins. Even if they are driving by and witness said intrusions. Because of politics. Because from the top. However the police are allowed to patrol Nancy Pelosi's and that other clucking hen Barbera Boxer's , neighborhood constantly to prevent that sort of thing happening to them. So if you work and live there,  watch out for your work vehicle .


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Almost Retired said:


> where is this taking place ?


All over. 1x in Sunnyvale, 1× in Vallejo. Kids house in San Jose (not far from that home depot fire) broken into in daylight. Other kids f150 wheels & cat stolen in Mt. View. G.C. buddies entire f350 stolen in Hollywood. We have an expression at this point.....meh


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

macmikeman said:


> The other thing. At least in San Francisco, the police no longer investigate nor respond to vehicle break ins. Even if they are driving by and witness said intrusions. Because of politics. Because from the top. However the police are allowed to patrol Nancy Pelosi's and that other clucking hen Barbera Boxer's , neighborhood constantly to prevent that sort of thing happening to them. So if you work and live there, watch out for your work vehicle .


And innocents shot in cold blood. Look up Kate Steinle. Her poor dad


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

MotoGP1199 said:


> In CA anything under $900 or $950 is a citation. Police don't even show up. It's like calling the police because you spotted a j-walker. Stores are closing due to cost of shop lifting.


Hes very correct


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ohm it hertz said:


> Theft isn't a crime anymore according to our liberal overlords.


Soft requires the taking of something that doesn’t belong to you without the permission Or knowledge, of its rightful owner.

And seeing how, statistically… wage theft by contractors is the number one form of theft in the United States of America and has been for decades, I would shut up about my scarfing away a roll of Romax from an employer if I were anybody posting on this board. Because it’s a pretty dead Dam Sa Ri day if anybody takes their moral position or has a moral position being judged by a bunch of freaking electrical contractors, some of the most dishonest pieces of crap on the planet, especially residential contractors who are literally lower than whale crap.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> In CA anything under $900 or $950 is a citation. Police don't even show up. It's like calling the police because you spotted a j-walker. Stores are closing due to cost of shop lifting.


The only stores that are closing due to shoplifting or stores that follow in a retail model of having a huge store filled with small little items that are grossly overpriced like a Home Depot and having very few employees in the store at all.
A couple of months ago I walked into my local CVS drugstore. They were two employees working in the store at 8 PM on a Friday night. Now a CVS drugstore is roughly 150‘ x 150‘ of retail space. When there was one person working behind the pharmacy counter and only one other person in the store, and they have embraced and utilize the self check out machines they have two of them, and are in a town like mine where everyone is pretty much in the 120 $5000 a year or more income bracket, they’ve decided that having employees is unnecessary it’s an unnecessary expense they’d rather make it at least on paper seem as though they are making of a higher profit simply by not putting people on the clock .

I personally witnessed people go to the checkout counter and stand there and wait, generally either older people or very busy people who are just not hip or in tune to the fact that if you don’t see a cashier at the checkout counter use the self-service one and check yourself out. I have also personally seen people just walk into that store stick things into their pocketbook or their pockets or their hoodie pocket and walk right out .

And because CVS like so many other stores such as Home Depot and Lowe’s employee a retail models known as vendors with vendors actually rent from the store the shelf space in the store simply ask as an agent that rings their products up and credits their account for anything of theirs that was sold. Anybody stealing those items is no skin off the back of a CVS or Home Depot they don’t care. They don’t care because they don’t lose money when someone steals a vendors item. The rent is still paid by the vendor for the shop space any losses suffered or suffered entirely by the vendor not the store in which you stole it from.

So if you this is part of the reason why you’re going to Home Depot and you will see small little items like a plastic plug replacement plug cost $4.89. It only cost $.10 to make the darn thing and it only cost $.10 to get the darn thing onto the shelves of stores why is it being sold for 429 or 489? Because Home Depot and the vendor both know that 2/3 of those things are going to disappear without being paid for because their retail model is one that encourages shoplifting .

Still at all the vendors who went through these types of retail operations and the retail operations themselves have been posting nothing but record-breaking profits for years so take all of that under advisement.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

LGLS said:


> The only stores that are closing due to shoplifting or stores that follow in a retail model of having a huge store filled with small little items that are grossly overpriced like a Home Depot and having very few employees in the store at all.
> A couple of months ago I walked into my local CVS drugstore. They were two employees working in the store at 8 PM on a Friday night. Now a CVS drugstore is roughly 150‘ x 150‘ of retail space. When there was one person working behind the pharmacy counter and only one other person in the store, and they have embraced and utilize the self check out machines they have two of them, and are in a town like mine where everyone is pretty much in the 120 $5000 a year or more income bracket, they’ve decided that having employees is unnecessary it’s an unnecessary expense they’d rather make it at least on paper seem as though they are making of a higher profit simply by not putting people on the clock .
> 
> I personally witnessed people go to the checkout counter and stand there and wait, generally either older people or very busy people who are just not hip or in tune to the fact that if you don’t see a cashier at the checkout counter use the self-service one and check yourself out. I have also personally seen people just walk into that store stick things into their pocketbook or their pockets or their hoodie pocket and walk right out .
> ...


So its OK to steal if it's overpriced and it's OK because they expect it. Home Depot is now locking up all there milwaukee tools and wire. I dont consider those small items. And basically you blamed everyone for theft except the people stealing the items. Yep that will work out in the long run.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MotoGP1199 said:


> So its OK to steal if it's overpriced and it's OK because they expect it. Home Depot is now locking up all there milwaukee tools and wire. I dont consider those small items. And basically you blamed everyone for theft except the people stealing the items. Yep that will work out in the long run.


what did you expect from a socialist ???
it was supposed to be free to start with, putting a price on it was breaking the law


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

LGLS said:


> if anybody takes their moral position or has a moral position being judged by a bunch of freaking electrical contractors, some of the most dishonest pieces of crap on the planet, especially residential contractors who are literally lower than whale crap.


Weird, are you going to disclose all that hackwork you did in your home to prospective buyers? Or are you going to be a dishonest piece of crap when they start asking questions?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ohm it hertz said:


> Weird, are you going to disclose all that hackwork you did in your home to prospective buyers? Or are you going to be a dishonest piece of crap when they start asking questions?


I’m 100% code compliant.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> So its OK to steal if it's overpriced and it's OK because they expect it. Home Depot is now locking up all there milwaukee tools and wire. I dont consider those small items. And basically you blamed everyone for theft except the people stealing the items. Yep that will work out in the long run.


No, I didn’t say it’s OK to steal if it’s over priced and because they expected. What I said was it is their business model. And yes they do expect it. I remember when they opened a Home Depot in the Bronx, Brooklyn, and Staten Island, and they didn’t lock up their circuit breakers. They learn the hard way.

The methamphetamine and heroin epidemic that is plaguing this nation that nobody seems to be talking about by the way… Has caused tens of thousands of attics to pour into the Home Depot‘s in Lowe’s, boost tools and other small high ticket items, and sell them in the parking lot or, ask regular customers to the stores to return them and split half the money. Where Home Depot and Lowe’s lacks most of their inventory up that is susceptible to this type of theft, is where you find the heaviest drug abuse in this country as well.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't possibly slog through all these posts -especially after the politicos have to stick their BS in everyone's face because they are living in an internet bubble. Whether you like it or not, Obamacare has been unsuccessfully challenged in every way possible, and is a moot point since the other party showed they had nothing else to offer after having 10+ years to develop an alternative. It didn't affect most of us unless you were really poor or your state is run by morons who refused federal dollars and now your stuck with a medical industry that has your leadership in their pocket.
Blame insurance companies dummies because at this point Obamacare (like it or not) has little to do with it and even the most right-wing President with a right-wing Senate and House couldn't change it ...just like Biden won't do more. It's done. Get a F'ing life.

So here's the deal:
If you don't know how much to charge for hanging a fan, you don't know what you want to make on a simple job, how much you are worth, or have a sense of your level of efficiency.

In other words: you are not ready to go out on your own. Which probably also means you lack the skills to do all the work you'll need to do. You need to know what it takes for _you_ to do the job. Believe me: you don't deserve to make what I make, so what I make is not relevant.

Who else cares?
Your customers do. And when you **** up, they will write reviews. And then your dream is dead.

Not a single person who has hired me has given me less than a 5-star review.

...And that is why I am at the top of the earning curve in my area ...also and able to work fewer hours (hey, I'm posting on the internet in the middle of the day), turn down jobs I don't want, and am booked into June/July.

Mostly because I waited until I was ready.


----------

